# Segítség kérés



## Starvo (2011 Március 12)

Sziasztok!

Szeretnék segítséget kérni. Ha valaki rendelkezik tv-tunner kártyával és tud tv műsort rögzíteni írjon ebbe a témába. Megadnám a tv csatornát, amelyikről egy bizonyos műsort szeretnék felvetetni.
Fontos, hogy tudomásom szerint csak egyszer vetítik  , így aki úgy érzi tud segíteni még március 18-a előtt írjon.

Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Bubus53 (2011 Március 19)

Tudna valaki segíteni? Letöltöttem a Távol az otthontól c. filmet, Richard Gere szereplésével, kicsomagoltam, de hang nincs rajta. Mivel lehet ezeket lejátszani, vagy mi lehet a gond? 
Köszi előre is.


----------

